# Old Beast of the East Buildup



## 911-3.2 (May 11, 2010)

I have a 1996 Cannondale M800 that I just recently started riding again. I've been thinking of adding a riser bar and shorter stem to it to make the riding position a bit more comfortable. Thoughts? This bike has a 13 inch high bottom bracket so the handling is a bit different than a "normal" mountain bike. Any recommendations for bars and stems? I'm 5' 8" relatively short torso so longer legs and weigh about 160.


























Also, my hubs and bottom bracket are original. They don't seem to creak or make any noise but should I consider replacing them?


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

If the hubs and bb are smooth don't worry about them. if not they probably just need some grease. Get a stem about 20mm shorter and with a little rise and maybe a low riser and you should be good to go.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice ride :thumbsup: 

I was just talking about those bikes on another thread here. Gotta love the high BB for getting up and over stuff......

As for hubs etc, They are most likely good examples of solid name brand stuff from that era. I'd repack what's repackable, and just clean, grease and snug up anything you can't.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

High BBs are great if you ride in really rocky terrain like the NE.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Linnaeus said:


> High BBs are great if you ride in really rocky terrain like the NE.


I just started riding a C'dale 29'er 2 coming off of my old '95 Beast and I'm forever hitting my pedals on roots and rocks while pedaling through corners... I miss that 13" high BB!


----------



## toyman (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been keeping my eyes out for one of those, very cool bike! Check out your Judy, if the MCU's are dry rotted, you can get a coil spring kit for it on ebay. I installed one on mine and it works great. May not be the newest technology, but you're saving about 2 pounds!


----------



## 911-3.2 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I'll post another picture once I get everything ordered and installed.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

toyman said:


> Check out your Judy, if the MCU's are dry rotted, you can get a coil spring kit for it on ebay.


Or you can go here and get replacement elastomers. That's what I recently did for my 1996 Judy XC and it's fine.

Nice bike. I really liked these bikes when they first came out.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

The first MTB I spent any real money on was a 1989 Cannondale "Red Shred" with XT and a Tange Switchblade fork. I'm not a huge fan of aluminum frames in general, but that was one solid bike. 

The high BB was really nice. Maybe it was just psychological, but I always felt like I could clear ANYTHING on the trail on that bike. Then again, being 21 probably had something to do with that feeling as well. At that age, I thought that if I knocked out some of my teeth going over the bars that I would just grow another row of teeth like a shark does.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice bike.


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Great old Beast*

I really like the BB height in technical stuff but makes my back hurt for everday! Never found a happy medium. Still have a 97 Beast frame that will eventually be built up period correct. I could bunny hop my 92 Beast like no other back in the day, all that light weight stuff and aluminum fork, and being 21 years old didn't hurt either!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice Beast.
Never came with boingers on them though!
here's a peak at mine.


----------



## Denver (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you mind if I ask where you bought this bike? The one with the Judy SL's

Thanks


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I had 2 of those, loved it, but never quite seem to fit quite right, the 16" always felt a little small and the 18" felt a little big - wonder if it had something to do with the 13" BB?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Denver said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you bought this bike? The one with the Judy SL's
> 
> Thanks


You realize this thread is two years old right?


----------



## Denver (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I do.

It's just a question.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Denver said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> It's just a question.


I think your chances are extra slim to none that you'll get a response from the OP. He had 2 posts....2 years ago.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Denver said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> It's just a question.


It was a pretty bad one.

Carry on.


----------

